
Show HN: Who doesn't appreciate vanity metrics? - jampoole
https://analyticsbar.com
======
jampoole
I run about 5 different sites which all have Google Analytics. Having an app
that displays these realtime stats right in my taskbar has been an absolute
must have time saver, especially when all I want is an at a glance look for
how things are looking so far on all my sites. It literally takes like 5
seconds to open my laptop, login, look and I'm done. easy-peasy

